# Which windscreen wiper blades?



## LindaandNicole (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi there, I've seen the HCI advice to carry a spare set of wiper blades (especially if we're in for another winter of salt & grit) - we have a 1994 Hymer S700 - can anyone recommend which wiper blades to use? (I've seen something somewhere about avoiding scratchy metal parts but I can't remember where I've seen it)
Thanks!
LindaandNicole


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

I changed the wiper blades on our MH from the "traditional" style ones to the new-fangled low profile ones about 6 months ago.

I thought all the blurb about how wonderful these new style blades are was tosh, but found a very good deal on a pair of Bosch ones so thought I'll give them a try.

WOW! 

Brilliant!

VERY effective, no wind noise, no screaching, they get round the curve of the screen better. 

Well happy. :wink:


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Bosch!!


----------



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

*Wiper blades*

Hi - I'm pretty sure that if you pop into your local Halfords they'll be able to fix you up with a set.

Do ask about different types and mention the Bosch Aero Twin - as already mentioned, they are really excellent.

They should also be able to offer the Valeo equivalent.

If you're passing Daventry on a weekday morning I'll sort it for you personally :wink:

PS - if you know anybody with a staff discount card or trade card that you could borrow, you'll get a good discount.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening,

I use PIAA motorsport silicon blades on my T25, they are expensive but well worth the money,the link below shows the blades and a dealer list is available in the menu. This is recommended to use with Duxback below.
http://www.piaa.co.uk/wipers/wipers.asp

I use this in conjuction with Duxback which although a water repellent also stops ice bonding to windscreen http://www.duxback.co.uk/ This is meant to be a trade applied finish, but is available on eBay etc.

You can see the effect here: 




Results are incredible!

Regards,
Chris


----------



## LindaandNicole (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks all - can anybody advise re size? I've put a tape measure to ours and each is a different size, neither seeming to be anything 'precise' or a round-ish number in terms of MM/CM or inches?


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

LindaandNicole said:


> Thanks all - can anybody advise re size? I've put a tape measure to ours and each is a different size, neither seeming to be anything 'precise' or a round-ish number in terms of MM/CM or inches?


What MH do you have, quite often the drivers side is a different size from the passengers. Just measure to the nearest inch.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Euro Car Parts have big discounts on at the moment, including wipers.

You can put in the van details and they should tell you the correct ones.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Does your van have three wipers or two?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

18 months ago I bought (after many recommendations) a set of the new 'aeroblades'....low priced on EBay.
They lasted 12 months....they couldn't cope with the curve of the windscreen after a period of none use.
6 months ago, thanks to a gift voucher at Halfords, I got two sets of traditional Bosch blades for my car and the MH.
Both sets are juddering and will have to be replaced!
Back to cheap 'aeroblades' :roll: 

It must be sods law as I've never had a wiper problem in my life 8O


----------



## LindaandNicole (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks all - I tried the Euro Car Parts vehicle finder thanks and it found my vehicle, but didn't specify which blades (just showed me all of their available blades) - it's a 1994 Hymer S700, two blades not three, guess I'll just measure each 'to the nearest' then! (There's me thinking mechanical stuff is precise...)


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

*W*

Measure them up and do a search on eBay.

I bought a pair for my X250 base vehicle less than £10 for the PAIR INC delivery. If they only last months at that price they are a bargain!!


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Try these here
I bought them for our old Hymer that had 3 blades. 2 X19" and 1 x 18"


----------

